# train/car table for the kids



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I had to build a table so the kids could play with their train set and cars. We were gonna buy one but it was going to cost way too much. 1 sheet of 3/4" plywood and a couple 2X4 legs. Kids love it.


----------



## matador55 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Duncancruiser,

Excellent job on train and car table.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cheers Graham.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Great project....that's what woodworking is all about IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. Creating memories that those children will cherish forever. Awesome work.


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a great idea! What did you use for the "roads", some kind of carpet? I have a store-bought model and my boys played on that thing all the time. Over the years I've had to add several structural reinforcements!


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Its a store bought carpet. Got it from Costco. I made the table to fit the carpet.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

Is there a reason for the legs? Can't the frame just sit on the floor?

Just wondering. Might be a future build for a grandson.

Jon


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Just to get it off the floor. I built my son a box on wheels awhile ago for all the train tracks and trains. I built the table tall enough for the box to fit under it. And now the wife wants me to build a few more so we can put all his toys in it.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You have outdone yourself! This is incredible! Must be fun making that project! They'll surely love it . Sweet.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

My son loved it so much he actually fell asleep on top. Quite a shock to see him on it when I went to work this morning.


----------



## Salmon_Ears (Mar 20, 2013)

Civilian said:


> Is there a reason for the legs? Can't the frame just sit on the floor?
> 
> Just wondering. Might be a future build for a grandson.
> 
> Jon


That height is key for little dudes/dudettes to play while standing, so they can reach across and rotate around the table to make full use of all the space. Also, some will have drawers under the table top to store cars & stuff.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

Salmon_Ears said:


> That height is key for little dudes/dudettes to play while standing, so they can reach across and rotate around the table to make full use of all the space. Also, some will have drawers under the table top to store cars & stuff.


The thing I saw was the little dudes/dudettes actually on the table surface and wondered about the table being on legs. I can also that table being used in the future for the electric cars and trains sets.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

The total height of the table is 16 inches tall.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Yup. My son loves it so much he falls asleep on it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cool. Love that last pic.


----------



## Civilian (Jul 6, 2013)

Duncancruiser said:


> Yup. My son loves it so much he falls asleep on it.


Who needs bed room furniture? He sure does not.

Jon


----------

